# Miracle of puppy nail trim



## veifera (Apr 25, 2012)

I was asking for advice in some other post about nail trimming. 

So..... (drumroll!!!) *Here's to Threefsh, SteelcityDozer and TexasRed!!* Huge thanks!

Following their advice (with a little improvisation), here's what I did: bought a "LICKETY STICK" at PetSmart today. Only a couple of bucks. Made in the US. And, they boasts only 1 calorie for 10 licks! LOL.

It looks like a roll-on deodorant stick and has that an unbelievably disgusting smell of fortified and concentrated bacon. The dog licks the ball, which rotates and the flavor never ends.

Then I did the second part of their advice: a two-person job, with the stick getting removed if the puppy starts fidgeting or pulling away. Put the puppy on her side, my partner's hand on her shoulder. 

The result. Basically, my dog was willing to let me amputate her legs as long as she could have access to that stuff. We were done in 5 minutes. Then she sniffed around like a hungry cocaine addict and kept throwing herself back on the dog pillow. We laughed so hard. 

Unbelievable! I hope she gets addicted to getting her nails done. The magic bacon deodorant won't be used for anything else. Thanks guys so much!


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Woohoo! I'm so glad to hear it worked well for you!  It will only get better and easier from this point forward.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

threefsh said:


> Woohoo! I'm so glad to hear it worked well for you!  It will only get better and easier from this point forward.


2X


----------



## Gingernutter (Dec 4, 2011)

This made me chuckle out loud. I bet there isn't one of the sticks in the uk. I think Mylo thinks I want to amputate his legs with the fight I get every time! 

Glad you have it sorted.


----------



## velcro-man (May 15, 2012)

Thanks, it brings me great memories of my velvet. only we used a kong ball filled with peanut butter..
V-M


----------

